# Holy Moly!! - My landlord just saw my plants!



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy Moly!!  

My landlord just stopped by, my door was open, plants out on the balcony.  He stops by and calls my name at the door, delivers the bills, and definitely saw my plants out on the balcony.  I just played it non-chalant, took the bills, went inside and he took one last look and left.  I heard him sigh as he left.

I don't want to kill my plants which are good genetics WW, and now he knows I grow marijuana.  I don't think he would call the cops on me because then they arrest me and my husband and we then stop paying rent.

What would you guys do?

*Edited By SmokinMom- please re-read the site rules regarding profanity- Thanks.*


----------



## greenjerry (Oct 14, 2008)

i personal feel I would get ride of the ladies...


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

We have been here nearly 10 years.  7 years ago in 2001, the landlord came over and I was on the phone and I told him to come in while I finished up the phone call.  I didn't realize I had left the closet door open and he could see the grow light + bong on the table.  He didn't bust me then.

Years later he came over and checked out the closets a couple of times (I guess to check), and all he found was it was now my "dirty clothes" hamper.  

Thanks for your opinion.  I will consider ripping out the plants if I see cops come to the door.  I am still in shock.  I ordered these seeds so that I could produce my own seeds and not have to purchase from low-life criminals and/or terrorists.  My landlord has several grown kids of his own, and it is likely that they all smoke marijuana since they all smoke cigarettes.  Most young people in this country smoke.


----------



## city (Oct 14, 2008)

laws have changed. if you get busted by the cops. well he has to cough up the bill for the cleanup. if he calls you out on it then he doesnt have to pay for it and gets a nice little chunk of change from the cops. 
I think you should just bring them all over to my place. for every 3 you bring over i will give you the crop from one..lol


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> Holy ****!!
> 
> My landlord just stopped by, my door was open, plants out on the balcony.  He stops by and calls my name at the door, delivers the bills, and definitely saw my plants out on the balcony.  I just played it non-chalant, took the bills, went inside and he took one last look and left.  I heard him sigh as he left.
> 
> ...


I guess it would depend on your legal status, and your relationship with the LL.
 BUT.. if there is "ANY"  chance of being arrested, .."I" would ditch the plants. Would be nice, to have a 'safe' place that they could be moved to, but is not always an option.
  Think of it this way. Would you rather be waiting to get out of jail to start a new grow op', or simply wait a few weeks, in the comfort of your own home?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I guess it would depend on your legal status, and your relationship with the LL.
> BUT.. if there is "ANY" chance of being arrested, .."I" would ditch the plants. Would be nice, to have a 'safe' place that they could be moved to, but is not always an option.
> Think of it this way. Would you rather be waiting to get out of jail to start a new grow op', or simply wait a few weeks, in the comfort of your own home?


 
Yeah, it's not an option to move them.  Winter is approaching, so not outside.  I don't know anyone who would grow them for me.  And I love my plants like babies, how can I get rid of them?

I don't have a criminal record, and I don't live in USA, so those laws the poster above you speaks of don't apply to me.  If cops showed up, I don't think I would go to jail (I hope).  Plus I am university student and good citizen, harming nobody, so why would they jail me?  If they jail me then I become burden on society and dependent upon taxpayers to pay for my upkeep.  If I am free citizen then I support myself and I pay taxes.  It is not in their interest to jail me.

My landlord cares about money.  He wants his rent.  I hope he wouldn't call the cops just to bust me and get me thrown out and then have to rennovate and fix things up in order to rent out again.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

city said:
			
		

> laws have changed. if you get busted by the cops. well he has to cough up the bill for the cleanup. if he calls you out on it then he doesnt have to pay for it and gets a nice little chunk of change from the cops.
> I think you should just bring them all over to my place. for every 3 you bring over i will give you the crop from one..lol


 
What cleanup?  In this country he would not get paid any money by the cops for turning in his rental tenant.  He would just lose a renter.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> Holy ****!!
> 
> My landlord just stopped by, my door was open, plants out on the balcony. He stops by and calls my name at the door, delivers the bills, and definitely saw my plants out on the balcony. I just played it non-chalant, took the bills, went inside and he took one last look and left. I heard him sigh as he left.
> 
> ...


 
get those plants out of your possession NOW , the landlord can lose his building for allowing you to grow, HE WILL call police immediately 

edit-- I didnt realize you were not in USA, sorry for my miopia   My response was based upon USA [DEA] and Michigan laws :ignore:


----------



## Tater (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL you'll rip out the plants when the cops are at the door.

And I'll bury the dead hooker in my trunk after I get pulled over.

You're a university student so you should have some semblance of intelligence.  Is the risk involved really worth it?  Why not ditch the plants wait 3 months and if nothing happens fire back up.  Or you could go to jail and play lets see what fits in my body cavity.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> What cleanup? In this country he would not get paid any money by the cops for turning in his rental tenant. He would just lose a renter.


 

sorry my friend..but why are you so careless with them?  not busting your chops but that does not sound like you are trying to hide them at all..and you say you been there for 10 years..I know how hard it is to find good renters that pay their bills..only you know what your landlord is cappable of ..and is he willing to lose a long time tenant over it?  did he say anything that would make you believe he knew what he was seeing? its realy up to you and your gutt...good luck....and be safe


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry my friend..but why are you so careless with them? not busting your chops but that does not sound like you are trying to hide them at all..and you say you been there for 10 years..I know how hard it is to find good renters that pay their bills..only you know what your landlord is cappable of ..and is he willing to lose a long time tenant over it? did he say anything that would make you believe he knew what he was seeing? its realy up to you and your gutt...good luck....and be safe


 
He knows what cannabis is.  He's no idiot.  I am sure he probably smoked hashish when he was younger also.  I know he also smokes cigarettes, so maybe he still smokes hashish now and then.  

I heard him sigh when he left - so yeah, he knows.

In reply to another poster:  he can't lose his house.  The cops in this country first know that nearly every young person in their 20s-30s smoke marijuana.  2nd - if ever I got busted and there was threat he would lose his house, he would simply say he didn't know I was growing and therefore be released from responsibility.

Also, I have another card of my sleeves with my landlord:  in this country it is illegal for him to turn this house into a bunch of apartments as he did.  If he busted me, the cops would find a house that is made into apartments, and he would get busted, and/or I could call the relevant authority and get him busted, and they would kick out all the tenants and he would lose all that income.

I am hoping that sigh I heard was just, "Youth is lost on the young", and nothing more.  Since he didn't call the cops back in 2001 I hope he will continue to remain ok as lon as I pay the rent on time.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> sorry my friend..but why are you so careless with them? not busting your chops but that does not sound like you are trying to hide them at all..and you say you been there for 10 years..I know how hard it is to find good renters that pay their bills..only you know what your landlord is cappable of ..and is he willing to lose a long time tenant over it? did he say anything that would make you believe he knew what he was seeing? its realy up to you and your gutt...good luck....and be safe


 
I didn't hide them because I am home today and didn't go out to do errands so I wanted to bring my plants out on the balcony for a good watering and a day of sunshine.  I didn't think my landlord would come over today.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

he seen them in 2001  too...then why sweat it..he has much to lose yes...but you have more to lose...think it over my friend..and good luck to you


----------



## JBonez (Oct 14, 2008)

Wish i could help more, but here goes, if you eliminate probability, there will be no consequence, the only 100% sure fire way to know you wont get busted without confronting your LL will be to ditch the grow and chuck it up as a loss, i understand you dont want to, but thats your decision. GL


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> he seen them in 2001 too...then why sweat it..he has much to lose yes...but you have more to lose...think it over my friend..and good luck to you


 
In 2001 he only saw the open closet, grow light (turned off), and a bong on the table.  No plants were visible (I don't remember where they were).

I am not so nervous actually (surprisingly).  And in a strange way relieved.  Of course I wish he didn't see, but now that he did, I don't care so much.

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with PuffinAfatty- get rid of those plants ASAP.  Why risk it?  You can always start over once things cool off around there.  Good luck!


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I agree with PuffinAfatty- get rid of those plants ASAP. Why risk it? You can always start over once things cool off around there. Good luck!


 
Thanks for your input...

Cool off?  In 3 months he would still remember seeing marijuana and will always think I am growing.  But if I grow another two months I can harvest and finish, God-willing, with no problems.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

Suit yourself WW.  Keep us updated.  Good luck.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

SmokinMom, I don't know why you edited my title and statement of Holy Moly.  Since the word is edited by asterics anyway, why do you edit it to make me sound like Batman's dorky-50s-talking sidekick Robin?

*Edited yet again.  Sigh.*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

WW, you are mistaken if you are in the US. Your landlord can definately lose his house. He doesnt even need to know anything about it... Ignorance is not an excuse. They will charge him and sieze the property...

there are hundreds of news stories out there about this type of thing happening. Your landlord might like you, and love that you pay your rent, but if it comes down to you or the house, youll be packing i assure you....

also,,,, youy came here and asked for advice.... you got some really good advice to ditch the grow and cut your losses, Doesnt seem like you are listening to everyone here so my question is this......WHY ASK? you are going to do what you want anyway... Your the one who thinks a few plants is worth your freedom....Very foolish my friend,,,,,very foolish....I dont wish anyone bad karma, but if they are too stupid to listen then they deserve whatever karma comes thier way.......

Word of advice..... dont drop the soap!

good luck!


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> WW, you are mistaken if you are in the US. Your landlord can definately lose his house. He doesnt even need to know anything about it... Ignorance is not an excuse. They will charge him and sieze the property...
> 
> there are hundreds of news stories out there about this type of thing happening. Your landlord might like you, and love that you pay your rent, but if it comes down to you or the house, youll be packing i assure you....
> 
> ...


 
I am not in the U.S.A.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you want to do with your plants WhiteWidower?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> SmokinMom, I don't know why you edited my title and statement of Holy moly. Since the word is edited by asterics anyway, why do you edit it to make me sound like Batman's dorky-50s-talking sidekick Robin?


 
WW- like I said, I think you do indeed need to familiarize yourself with the rules.  Here again is Rule #1.

*1*. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.

Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.

*I'd appreciate your cooperation in complying by said rules.  *


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> WW- like I said, I think you do indeed need to familiarize yourself with the rules. Here again is Rule #1.
> 
> *1*. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> ...


 
1.) The post is already edited by the filter and only **** shows up.  There is no need to edit the post further.

2.) I see tons of posts with asterisks in them, yet they are not edited.  Where do you draw the line?  And why is it even necessary?  Since the filter blocks the words you want to edit, why are you editing them further?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> What do you want to do with your plants WhiteWidower?


 
I want good bud so I don't have to pay terrorists for Hashish, I want marijuana that will get me HIGH and not Hashish that will make it heavy, and I want to breed my own plants for seeds so that I don't need to order again from a seedbank.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> and then.
> 
> *I heard him sigh when he left - so yeah, he knows*.
> 
> In reply to another poster: he can't lose his house. The cops in this country first know that nearly every young person in their 20s-30s smoke marijuana. 2nd - if ever I got busted and there was threat he would lose his house, he would simply say he didn't know I was growing and therefore be released from responsibility.


 
Well hes not happy about it for some reason.  He now has hard choices to make, do you really want to find out the hard way?

Points 1 and 2 dont mean anything.

Sounds like your abit lacking about security.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Well hes not happy about it for some reason.  He now has hard choices to make, do you really want to find out the hard way?
> 
> Points 1 and 2 dont mean anything.
> 
> Sounds like your abit lacking about security.


 
His choices are:  

1.) call the cops and basically lose steady rent - which I just renewed lease earlier this month for the next year, so he is hurting himself if he does this.

2.) don't say anything, because it's no big deal.

3.) Save this info for later after I leave the house in case he wants to screw me.  

If option 1 or 3 I simply call the bldg authority and all tenants in this house in his ILLEGAL apartments get thrown out, and he loses all income, and can no longer rent out separate apartments.  He would be forced to rennovate and then either sell the house or rent the house (which is hard to rent a whole house).

I don't want to lose these plants.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

> I want good bud so I don't have to pay terrorists for Hashish


 
:huh: I want you to clarify this statement.... sounds very racial in its intent.... I want you to know I am very offended by this statement and you should be ashamed of yourself....


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

God-forbid something should happen, and cops are called, I am arrested, etc.  I could use the opportunity to test the laws against medical marijuana and hopefully affect socio-political change stating how I smoke bud in part to help relieve chronic pain in my neck (daily pain), relieve depression and help alleviate anxiety.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> :huh: I want you to clarify this statement.... sounds very racial in its intent.... I want you to know I am very offended by this statement and you should be ashamed of yourself....


 
Considering that the Hashish in this part of the world is imported from Lebanon, if you are offended by the truth, so be it.  I have nothing to be ashamed of.  I don't want my money going to those who are terrorists in Lebanon.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> :huh: I want you to clarify this statement.... sounds very racial in its intent.... I want you to know I am very offended by this statement and you should be ashamed of yourself....



It's no secret that al queda (Speling?) is funded by drugs.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay you need to get a reality check here.....



> If option 1 or 3 I simply call the bldg authority and all tenants in this house in his ILLEGAL apartments get thrown out, and he loses all income, and can no longer rent out separate apartments. He would be forced to rennovate and then either sell the house or rent the house (which is hard to rent a whole house).


 
Why would you do something to this man? *You* are the one breaking the law my friend, *You* are the one that is taking the risk... So why does he need to take the risk with *you*? You want to destroy this mans\familys livelyhood because you were breaking the law and he reported it? 

To me that is uncomprehendable to do to someone, You my friend need to grow up, and if you cant take the punishment for something *YOU* are doing, then maybe *YOU shouldnt be doing it*....If *YOU* get caught, It was something *YOU* did, not someone else. *You* should Man Up and take your medicine.



> God-forbid something should happen, and cops are called, I am arrested, etc. *I could use the opportunity to test the laws against medical marijuana and hopefully affect socio-political change stating how I smoke bud in part to help relieve chronic pain in my neck (daily pain), relieve depression and help alleviate anxiety.*


 
:doh: not the brightest light in the growroom are we? Let us know how it works out,,,,,


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Okay you need to get a reality check here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your post is hypocritical:  you are marijuana grower and user and preach to me how I should man up (despite being woman) and go to jail for something you agree should be legal and/or decriminalized.

But all is fair in love and war:  if he turns me in (which I don't think he would do, else I would destroy the plants immediately), then payback's a ***** (like a woman scorned), and he will see that it was mistake to stick his nose in my business, and turn me in.  In such case, I turn him in (as payback), and he loses all income.

For these reasons I believe he will not say anything, as the saying goes, he won't cut off his nose to spite his own face.  And he won't shoot himself in the foot willingly.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

> I don't want my money going to those who are terrorists in Lebanon.


 
Then you should stop buying Fuel, clothing, food.and believe it or not terrorist orginizations are involved in more than druigs...Cause they all come from lebanon too....Your ignorance is blinding here, and your lableing people as terrorist simply because they sell drugs is even more painful to hear..

Im done here..... WW Grow up and mature a little dude!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> 1.) The post is already edited by the filter and only **** shows up. There is no need to edit the post further.
> 
> 2.) I see tons of posts with asterisks in them, yet they are not edited. Where do you draw the line? And why is it even necessary? Since the filter blocks the words you want to edit, why are you editing them further?


 
You seem to be missing the point WhiteWidower ... you can justify it any way you like, but you're still breaking the site rules. Asking people not to swear shouldn't be a big deal. The rules have always been here, and will be here long after you've gone. If you don't like them, then it's time to move on.

You've already received advice from top growers here. Please show a little respect.

RBH


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

> Your post is hypocritical: you are marijuana grower and user and preach to me how I should man up (despite being woman) and go to jail for something you agree should be legal and/or decriminalized.


 
The fact is that even though we think it SHOULD be decriminilized is irrelevant, its not legal....period......



> But all is fair in love and war: if he turns me in (which I don't think he would do, else I would destroy the plants immediately), then payback's a ***** (like a woman scorned), and he will see that it was mistake to stick his nose in my business, and turn me in. In such case, I turn him in (as payback), and he loses all income.


 
Well where I come from people that get in trouble then take others down with them are called SNITCHES....Snitches are the worst, they are not even people, they are lowlife scum of the earth and deserve to drown in thier own feces......You wanna be a snitch.....so be it!



> For these reasons I believe he will not say anything, as the saying goes, he won't cut off his nose to spite his own face. And he won't shoot himself in the foot willingly.


 
All I have to say to this riducluous statement is "are you willing to bet 30 years of your life on that?" I know for a fact I would not. Believe me if this guy is put on the spot there is only back he will be watching......HIS OWN>


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> The fact is that even though we think it SHOULD be decriminilized is irrelevant, its not legal....period......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You say you are done here, yet you reply again.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> You seem to be missing the point WhiteWidower ... you can justify it any way you like, but you're still breaking the site rules. Asking people not to swear isn't a lot to ask. The rules have always been here and will be here long after you've gone. If you don't like them, then it's time to move on.
> 
> You've already received good avice here from top growers. Please show a little respect.
> 
> RBH



Excuse me, Mr. Moderator:  you single me out for cursing (which is filtered anyway), and yet there are dozens of posts with the same asterisk filtering and no additional editing or comments are made.

A little consistency here, please!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey WW,,, the MODS dont single anyone out,,, they enforce the rules for everyone, I myself have been warned about language usage in the past,,,, So quit your cryin and accept what they tell ya.....or leave....the choice is yours but it may not be your choice for long....


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Hey WW,,, the MODS dont single anyone out,,, they enforce the rules for everyone, I myself have been warned about language usage in the past,,,, So quit your cryin and accept what they tell ya.....or leave....the choice is yours but it may not be your choice for long....


 
You are seriously an obnoxious busy-body on some sort of wannabe power-trip who gets his kicks from lecturing others.   I have never used the ignore option on Vbulletin forums, but your being so obnoxious and in-your-face has made the decision for me.

Despite your saying you were done here, you keep talking.  Some people on these forums have no life whatsoever.  I will just set your username to ignore so I don't have to be annoyed by you any further.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 14, 2008)

*Unless You have more to reveal, like the landlord is Your brother or something  I would still think it unsafe to grow there  

Having the incident in 2001, is certainly mitigating, IF He knew about the grow then, didnt say anything and the illegal nature of the tenancy, and now simply sighed heavily, I might be tempted to keep on growing but I would have to have a talk with him 1st about it :hubba:*


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

...ah, yes, much better now that New_2_Chronic's posts are being ignored.

Now does anyone have anything to add to this thread in a civil manner?


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Unless You have more to reveal, like the landlord is Your brother or something  I would still think it unsafe to grow there  *
> 
> _*Having the incident in 2001, is certainly mitigating, IF He knew about the grow then, didnt say anything and the illegal nature of the tenancy, and now simply sighed heavily, I might be tempted to keep on growing but I would have to have a talk with him 1st about it :hubba:*_


 
Thanks.  No, not a relative, nor a friend.  I have just been here 10 years, and pay my rent on time, don't throw parties, pretty quiet, got married and we don't bother anybody.

I didn't even want to bring it up when he was here.  I just took the bills, said thanks, and then he stepped out on the balcony to presumably get a better look and left, as I heard a sigh.   Sigh is not necessarily bad.  It could just mean he was a bit surprised to see Cannabis growing.  Marijuana and Hashish is very common here, and from what I hear the police don't care so much about busting those who grow for personal use on their balconies.  There are more serious problems in this country.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 14, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it, if you can find out if he puffs and if so slide him a little "tribute" at every harvest and then all you have to worry about is him telling all his friends about the killer free smoke he gets, a good tenant for ten years is not something landlords want to lose in this day and age


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 14, 2008)

This isn't a debate. The mods spend a lot of time trying to keep this place running smoothly. After being away for the weekend, I return to 1,700 unread posts. Sometimes a thread or two slips through. Everybody who swears gets asked to stop. You have not been singled out. 

Now, please stop wasting our time whining about how you don't like the way things are done around here. If you don't like it, go somewhere else. End of discussion.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

tom thumb said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it, if you can find out if he puffs and if so slide him a little "tribute" at every harvest and then all you have to worry about is him telling all his friends about the killer free smoke he gets, a good tenant for ten years is not something landlords want to lose in this day and age



If he asked I would give him!  I love giving marijuana as gifts!  And no need to give him for each harvest; I'll just give him some seeds and tell him he can grow his own of same WW quality!


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> This isn't a debate. The mods spend a lot of time trying to keep this place running smoothly. After being away for the weekend, I return to 1,700 unread posts. Sometimes a thread or two slips through. Everybody who swears gets asked to stop. You have not been singled out.
> 
> Now, please stop wasting our time whining about how you don't like the way things are done around here. If you don't like it, go somewhere else. End of discussion.


 
You are not listening:  1.) there is ALREADY a filter that filters any words on your censor-list.  2.) there are DOZENS of posts with asterisks that I read.  DOZENS,, and none of them are censored.  Do a search for **** or *** and you will find too many to count.

Your objection to a post that says *** or **** where no profanity is visible is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Growdude (Oct 14, 2008)

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> .
> Now does anyone have anything to add to this thread in a civil manner?


 
Why? you just wont listen.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah but some people just don't realize how easy it is to grow your own smoke outside, and some people and especially property owners don't want to take the risk, that's when he could really lose everything, keep in mind I'm in Canada and you don't ever go away for 20 years when just mj is involved, I know that the U.S is far more strict "scary" if you ask me, but you have to do what you have to do


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Why? you just wont listen.


 
I don't need to listen to arrogant belligerence.  He said he was done, and yet coming back with more in-your-face argumentativeness.  Must be some punk college-kid or high-school kid who just likes to argue for sake of arguing.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

tom thumb said:
			
		

> yeah but some people just don't realize how easy it is to grow your own smoke outside, and some people and especially property owners don't want to take the risk, that's when he could really lose everything


 
No one can see my balcony except those who come up to my floor.  In this country, landlords are not responsible for the actions of the renters.


----------



## orstalk (Oct 14, 2008)

I wish you luck.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

this guy is something else...FruityBud will have a story posted about him soon....

anyone else see a pattern here of him not listening??? Not just to me,,, to everyone....


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote from da rules.

If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked.

It says very clearly that even though it was replaced by asterisks, you still need to reconstruct the post.  Why be dificult?  I've seen this argument several times and it never ends pretty.  Just let it go.  Good advice has been given.  Why be difficult?  This site is privately owned.  If Marpassion wanted the rules to be 'If your name has white widow in it then every other post has to be written in pig latin' those are his rules for his personal website.  A little respect...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

:ignore: He has none......


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 14, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Quote from da rules.
> 
> If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked.
> 
> It says very clearly that even though it was replaced by asterisks, you still need to reconstruct the post. Why be dificult? I've seen this argument several times and it never ends pretty. Just let it go. Good advice has been given. Why be difficult? This site is privately owned. If Marpassion wanted the rules to be 'If your name has white widow in it then every other post has to be written in pig latin' those are his rules for his personal website. A little respect...


 
Who is to say that I didn't TYPE the asterisks in???  In fact, this is what I did!  I am letting the reader use his/her imagination.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude, don't be difficult.  You're not going to get anywhere, and you're not going to win the argument.  You're going to get yourself banned if you keep this up, I'm sure of it.  I'm surprised this thread hasn't got locked yet.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 14, 2008)

This dead horse has been flogged too many times to remember. Thread closed.


----------

